# cannot install p5-berkeleyDB



## ranggadablues (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi there again,

I cannot install this package. Here is the error:

```
server# cd /usr/ports/databases/p5-BerkeleyDB/
server# make install clean
===>  p5-BerkeleyDB-0.50 cannot install: unknown Berkeley DB version: 51.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/p5-BerkeleyDB.
server#
```

Please help me.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2012)

What do you have in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## ranggadablues (Feb 6, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What do you have in /etc/make.conf?



/etc/make.conf

```
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
JAVA_PREFERRED_PORTS?=JAVA_PORT_LINUX_SUN_JDK_1_5
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
NO_BIND = YES
WITH_BDB_VER=51
WITH_MYSQL_VER=51
```

*S*omething wrong with my config?


----------



## ranggadablues (Feb 6, 2012)

Hahaha thanks SirDice, I solved by my self again :e

I deleted this 
	
	



```
WITH_BDB_VER=51
```
 on my /etc/make.conf

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2012)

ranggadablues said:
			
		

> ```
> WITH_BDB_VER=51
> ```


Remove this.


----------

